
The unusual politics of Silicon Valley, explained - radmuzom
http://www.vox.com/2015/9/29/9411117/silicon-valley-politics-charts
======
PaulHoule
The unusual politics of the Republicans have a lot to do with why they get
rejected by Silicon Valley founders. Look at the stupidity of shutting down
the government and maybe defaulting on the national debt to shut down Planned
Parenthood. I can understand how somebody would have the position they have on
that issue, but how they could cause a train wreck like that over it is beyond
me.

The real missing thing in this article is local politics, particularly the
housing crisis in the bay area. I am in Palo Alto walking around today and I
must say that it is the strangest post-urban environment I have ever seen and
the only city I've visited where I regret not getting a car at the airport.

(That's coming from somebody who thinks it is a _lot_ of fun to walk in L.A.
and who sees enough of the country to know Silvercar is a joke because SFO has
the worst car rental center.)

Walk in any direction in Palo Alto and you end up in an endless grid of
insanely expensive single family houses -- in any normal city with that
demand, they'd tear down 1/8 of the houses and build 8 story apartment
buildings on something and you'd get a pretty pleasant neighborhood, like the
good parts of Sao Paulo.

You've got to go to local politics, not national politics, to see the
pathology of the democrats. Back in my 'hood on the east coast, you get see a
NYC councilwomen who looks like Oprah Winfrey argue that we need to subsidize
Off Track Betting to save jobs... Now that is whack.

